# Avocado Uses Required



## madelinez (Jun 21, 2020)

Title says it all, I've recently harvested a large number of hass avocados at once and I'm already sick of guacamole, avocado on toast, avocado cheese chicken toasted sandwiches etc.

What are some unique ways you've used avocado before?


----------



## Michi (Jun 21, 2020)

There isn't that much you can do with avocado other than eat it raw, such as in salads, or turn it into guacamole. Avocado freezes reasonably well. You can freeze it whole (which is probably best). Or cut them into halves or quarters and remove the seed. For freezing, an airtight seal is important, as is adding a bit of lime juice or lemon juice to the cut surfaces.

I found a recipe for avocado cake, but have not tried this. You'll use up 1.5 avocados per cake that way… 

Some interesting ideas here: Pickling and Preserving Avocados - The Scoop Avocado Blog, Recipes and More | California Avocado Commission

There is a recipe for pickled avocado, which I might just try out…

But, generally, avocado seems to be one of those foods where the food is just "itself" and you have to eat it when it's ripe.


----------



## big D (Jun 21, 2020)

I just eat them plain but know they are popular in smoothies.
Here are some other ideas








23 Delicious Ways to Eat an Avocado


Avocados have numerous health benefits and can easily be added to many recipes. Here are 23 interesting ways to add avocados to your diet.




www.healthline.com


----------



## Tristan (Jun 21, 2020)

Umm there is a local phenomenon which is an avocado milkshake, thick and with liquid palm sugar as the sweetener.
Weird as it sounds I wholeheartedly recommend it.
Alternatively find some hipsters and sell the excess fruits to them.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 21, 2020)

Avocado soup (I don’t like it, but you might!). Or the Swedish classic: avocado filled with shrimps


----------



## Michi (Jun 21, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Avocado soup (I don’t like it, but you might!)


No surprise there. It's not beige…


----------



## Carl Kotte (Jun 21, 2020)

Breaded and deep fried avocado is supposed to be good


----------



## Michi (Jun 21, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Breaded and deep fried avocado is supposed to be good


Some people will stop short of nothing, not even deep-frying avocado 

I just googled a recipe for deep-fried avocado. To my chagrin, this actually looks like it might be nice!


----------



## stringer (Jun 21, 2020)

Michi said:


> Some people will stop short of nothing, not even deep-frying avocado
> 
> I just googled a recipe for deep-fried avocado. To my chagrin, this actually looks like it might be nice!



Fried avocado tacos are amazing. I like to do egg with panko for the breading.

Avocado ice cream is delicious

For smoothies I put strained Greek yogurt and avocados in the blender and thin as necessary with milk. 

The Colombian restaurants in my neighborhood do arepas with plantains, avocado, queso sauce, red beans, chicharron and chorizo

You can do green salad dressings. Avocado vinaigrette/emulsion/aioli

It's great in ceviche/sushi

Chunk it and use as garnish for black bean soup or chili.

I love the stuff but my wife developed an allergy so I very rarely get to eat it.


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 21, 2020)

stringer said:


> Fried avocado tacos are amazing. I like to do egg with panko for the breading.
> 
> Avocado ice cream is delicious
> 
> ...


Definitely ceviche! I want some now


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 21, 2020)

Avocado margarita in the blended/crushed ice style like a piña colada.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Here is my Avocado smoked salmon breakfast sandwich. The Chinese sesame pancake is only 5mm thin, you’ll need a true laser to split it open to do this. You’ll also want to toast it whole first & split open after, so it’s crunchy outside & soft inside.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 23, 2020)

avocados play so well with eggs.

avocado ice cream? that green sauce (its a thin sauce) your drizzle over tacos?

i wish i could grow an avocado tree. i love trees, and my favorite one makes avocados.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 23, 2020)

avocado milkshake, just blend it with a bit of ice, sweetened condensed milk, sugar, and chocolate syrup for topping. you could add a splash of coffee if you are feeling it.


----------



## Edge (Jun 23, 2020)

Avocado ice cream.

I found a recipe.









Avocado Ice Cream


Check out my simple recipe to make a creamy, smooth and ultra rich avocado ice cream with no ice cream maker. It's easy, vegan and paleo-friendly!




feelgoodfoodie.net


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2020)

So many good ideas above. I like it in hot sauce, in salads and salad dressings, in soups like pozole, and basically all the other ways suggested above. I also used to have this crab and avocado salad a lot in France. The avocado was often whipped and served in some sort of cup, topped with the crab. It’s been a while, and I don’t remember the details, but it was good! Also, just slice it and top it with salt and a really good balsamic vinegar. Freakin’ yum. If you just have bad balsamic, mix it with maple syrup first.

But can you really have enough guacamole? Just make it differently every time. I could eat it every day...


----------



## JayGee (Jun 23, 2020)

Avocado chocolate mouse is pretty yum -


----------



## JakeLoveshighCarbon (Jun 23, 2020)

Like JayGee, I've heard the Avocado chocolate mouse is good and works well if they start to go a little. Seems like the idea is to mask the avocado with chocolate so you have a nice texture but not the flavor. Might be nice if you're sick of avos. Maybe you can freeze it too, but I wouldn't go that far. Seems like one of the things you find all black in your deep freeze a couple years later.


----------



## Michi (Jun 23, 2020)

Google comes up with a bunch of recipes for avocado gazpacho.


----------



## FishmanDE (Jun 23, 2020)

Aioli


----------



## Jaszer13 (Jun 23, 2020)

Avocado face/hair mask... (didn't hear it from me)


----------



## ian (Jun 23, 2020)

Baseball


----------



## Slim278 (Jun 23, 2020)

Large number of avocado recipes on this web sight

*Cheesecake with Avocado*








Café de Olla Cheesecake with Avocado


To make the Café de Olla Cheesecake with Avocado, start by buttering a 9 to 10-inch springform pan and set it aside. Combine the ground graham crackers...



avocadosfrommexico.com












Roasted Turkey & Avocado Salad


From healthy meals to tasty snacks and treats, impress your family and friends with delicious recipes made with Avocados From Mexico. Browse our top recipes now!




avocadosfrommexico.com


----------



## M1k3 (Jun 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Baseball


Breathing exercises.


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 24, 2020)

Was at an izakaya in DC years ago. They brushed it with beef fat and grilled it then filled the seed hole with ponzu. It was amazing


----------



## Chips (Jun 24, 2020)

Long standing tradition for some, the Carpinteria State Beach puts on an avocado festival every year. Something like avocado ice cream always seems to steal the show.


----------



## zizirex (Jun 25, 2020)

sell it to West Coast hipster for a $15 Avocado Toast.


----------



## sidey (Jun 25, 2020)

My wife combines the choc mousse and cheesecake ideas for a decent (vegan :/ ) chocolate cheesecake. I couldn’t give you a recipe as just about everything goes in it!


----------



## YumYumSauce (Jun 25, 2020)

Id go for an avocado ice cream. Its frozen anyways so you can store a bunch away.


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 25, 2020)

Good Eats S09E11 Curious Yet Tasty Avocado Experiments


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Kitchenchem (Jun 25, 2020)

I make avocado pie. It’s the recipe for Key Lime pie but substitute avocado for the egg yokes, and you don’t have to bake the pie just the crust.


----------



## SeattleBen (Jun 25, 2020)

I'll add to the list of dessert lovers of avocado.


----------



## zatowashi (Jun 25, 2020)

Deep fried avocado sounds amazing!

I love smoothies/milkshake - would probably make enough avocado maki to make myself sick. How about doing some summer rolls? Avocado, rice noodles, veg and some sriracha and peanut sauce is amazing.

I would definitely freeze some based on your yield though.


----------



## pleue (Jun 26, 2020)

Avocado pasta is lovely, cook pasta, drain reserving some liquid. Mash avos in bowl, add salt, pepper, olive oil, lemon juice, lemon zest, and a knob of butter and add pasta. Stir vigorously while adding pasta water till a sauce develops, serve with grated cheese if desired. 

Avocado smoothies are really good. I do milk, honey, cinnamon, ice, and sometimes a banana.

I grill them a lot and serve them with the same sauce and toppings as yaki nasu. Works great to eat a slightly under avo if you're trying to speed things up.

They are a great base for dressings.

They make a good hummus sub (add the usual hummus ingredients but swap chickpeas for avos.









Avocado Zhug


Here's Christian Leue's California take on zhug, subbing a whole avocado for the customary olive oil and using dried garlic.




laboiteny.com


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2020)

It turns black frozen, no?


----------



## madelinez (Jun 28, 2020)

It doesn't turn black when frozen but it also won't ripen/soften once defrosted, I'm not a fan of freezing them.

I've been on a spaghetti rampage so will give the avocado pasta a try, sounds great. And also some avocado hummus...


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 28, 2020)

Tristan said:


> Umm there is a local phenomenon which is an avocado milkshake, thick and with liquid palm sugar as the sweetener.
> Weird as it sounds I wholeheartedly recommend it.
> Alternatively find some hipsters and sell the excess fruits to them.


First time I had this was from a Moroccan server, very popular over there apperently. 

Anyway you can save them by freezing, cut in half, remove skin and pit, squeeze a lemon over top, put in a vacuum back and use a cutting board to smash them flat. Once sealed they'll last 6mo, thaw quick and make good guac or you can cut it and use as a plating pedestal for salads.


----------

